# Camera Upgrade Questions



## fishumentary (Feb 18, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a good SLR camera in the $800 - $1200 range for photographing small fish? I'm currently using a Sony Cyber-shot and a Nikon Coolpix 5000. Both are nice cameras for general use but they don't offer enough control over the focus. And neither of them seem to be able to get clean shots of moving fish. I'd like a camera with manual focus options that can capture small, active fish like danios, tetras, etc. I also need something with macro capabilities that will allow me to photograph fry.

Any advice or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Many people love the Nikon D70 and D80 series of DSLRs. They have advanced manual features and macro capabilities for you to take good closeups of your fish. If you're avid about getting into photography for aquatics and other things then you will be happy with one of these cameras which is in your price range.

-John N.


----------



## fishumentary (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for the reply John, I'll definitely look into it. I've seen several people talking about the Canon EOS 400D; have you have any experience with that camera (good, bad, etc.)?


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

I am a Canon user so I will recommend .... Nikon D200. Great camera. But remember, for aquatic photography you also need:

1. a good macro lens
2. one or more flashes

If you dont get those, you will be disappointed in your purchase for aquatic photography. Everything else wise, you will love it.

Another thing, if you expect to shoot in automatic mode, save yourself the money and dont buy a DSLR. I see people shooting with DSLRs in auto mode, not using RAW, and it makes me realize how many people have wasted the money on DSLRs. Learn to do it right and you will love it. Oh, and visit The Aquatic Photography Forum for much MUCH more info.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

fishumentary said:


> Thanks for the reply John, I'll definitely look into it. I've seen several people talking about the Canon EOS 400D; have you have any experience with that camera (good, bad, etc.)?


I have a Canon XTi same as the 400D, I love it! Im still learning. If you look through some of my post you will see some of my pics with it. If you want close ups, the macro setting wont do it alone. You will need to invest in a macro lens. The recent photos I took are with a Canon 100mm


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

paradise said:


> I am a Canon user so I will recommend .... Nikon D200. Great camera. But remember, for aquatic photography you also need:
> 
> 1. a good macro lens


I agree that a good macro lens is required. I learned that lesson when I tried out the Canon Xti Rebel. However, a good macro lens can easily cost an additional 50% to 70% of the basic camera price.

Another thing I learned from playing with the Canon Xti was that I missed the ability of being able to frame using the LCD display, not to mention the convenience that comes with the CP990's swivel lens design.

I wish there is DSLR with swivel lens and LCD framing.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

The concept of an SLR makes LCD framing impossible (or at least very difficult)...

When you look through the viewfinder of an SLR you are actually looking through the lens mounted on the camera so you're getting a much better view of what exactly you're going to shoot (with a typical non SLR camera you are looking through a separate viewfinder located above and to the right or left of the lens).

This is accomplished with a mirror behind the lens that bends the light up into the SLR viewfinder. The digital sensor that captures the image (and that would normally be used for LCD framing) is located behind the mirror and only sees the image through the lens when you press the shutter, which also swings the mirror up out of the way.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I have been a Canon shooter for years and continue to recommend them. However, if you're just starting out, I would recommend just researching all the major brand names for their entry level SLR's. See what kind of accessories and lens line ups they have, and then pick one based on your needs/wants. A great site to check out is Digital Camera Reviews and News: Digital Photography Review: Forums, Glossary, FAQ

The basic entry level digital SLR nowadays is an 8-10MP camera. It will run you between $600-$1K for the body. You can easily double that by buying a good quality lens.


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

Laith said:


> The concept of an SLR makes LCD framing impossible (or at least very difficult)...


Olympus E-330 supports that. See the following for an explanation on how it does that:

Olympus E-330 EVOLT Review: 1. Introduction: Digital Photography Review

When that is combined with a swivel lens (or a swivel LCD), I will get one.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks for that info!  

Interesting... I didn't realize that there was enough demand for this functionality to justify all that engineering effort. Good for the people that want it though!


----------



## fishumentary (Feb 18, 2007)

I really appreciate all the info, I've definitely come to the right place for advice. It sounds like there are a lot of options out there and I better do a bit more research.

Thanks again!


----------

